# Wifi thermometers



## LexB89 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi guy's,

I'm looking at wifi thermometers.

At the moment I'm considering the Ink-bird IBBQ-4T, Thermoworks Signals and the Fireboard 2.

I don't need the 6 probes of the fireboard but 3 food probes and one ambient sounds good.

I read somewhere the Signals has a bad connection and that is something that is key for me as I want as long a distance as possible.

Wifi rather than Bluetooth is a must for me.

Can anyone help me out?

If there is another device out there to consider please let me know.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2020)

I have the 

 Inkbirdbbq
 IBBQ 4-T (actually won it here in a raffle). It has worked great for me! And it has some neat features that I like (temp tracking and the ability to download them for example.).


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm the old school... as close as possible to the point of interest... I know it won't help you but here are my disposable thermometers... while tending bbq one is always handy, eyes and mind focused like a doberman...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 20, 2020)

I have the inkbird one as well and love it!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

The Inkbird.  They probably run on special next week.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> I'm the old school... as close as possible to the point of interest... I know it won't help you but here are my disposable thermometers... while tending bbq one is always handy, eyes and mind focused like a doberman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do the red ball help with temp monitoring?   
Jim


----------



## smokinsullivan (Nov 20, 2020)

LexB89 said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> I'm looking at wifi thermometers.
> 
> ...


I’m a fan of the meater I only have the one probe myself but they have the block in that link. It’s a solid, reliable system and you could have 1 ambient foor each food item.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 20, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> How do the red ball help with temp monitoring?
> Jim


It doesn't but its wife yoga ball thing and I have no balls to throw it out...


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 20, 2020)

Inkbird all the way. Just my .02 cents


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2020)

Fireboard.  I love mine.  Well worth the money if you want wifi.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 21, 2020)

I have an iGrill (Bluetooth) and recently got the Inkbird wifi. The Inkbird is great in case momma sends me on a honey do run mid smoke. Plus for the price, since I'm frugal/cheap, you can't beat it.


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for the comments.

It sounds like most people rate the Ink-bird.

Has anyone used the Signals or the Fireboard 2?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 23, 2020)

Inkbird won't be disappointed you.






						50% OFF Discount for Inkbird WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$50
					

Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings. Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the WiFi BBQ Thermometer with 4 colorful probes !(U.S only)  This Smoker thermometer is connected over 2.4GHZ Wi-Fi with your phone, you can monitor temp any where once this thermometer connected...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2020)

They both work very well but the Inkbird is cheaper and with the great discount they offer us it's way cheaper.


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Love my InkBird BBQ-4T   It is a great tool to have.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 11, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Fireboard.  I love mine.  Well worth the money if you want wifi.


What is the Fireboard 2 PRO that is coming out? Should my brother wait for it?--Or go with the present Fireboard 2.  Thanks--Charlie


----------

